# Need a cabinet for 5000 or less.



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 13, 2014)

*[SOLVED] Need a cabinet for 5000 or less.*

I already have a cabinet now but it won't fit in graphics card larger than 9in.  So I am out looking for an ATX cabinet that'll fit in larger sized GPU's. 
I also need to fit in 3 HDs + DVD drive.

Don't have much knowledge on this.  I've only seen Cooler Master HAF 912, It seems nice  but I'm not sure of the size.  

I don't really want to go over budget because I also need to buy a graphics card. 
*www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/186957-buying-new-graphics-card-gtx-760-better.html

Thanks


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 13, 2014)

CM N500, N600, Antec GX700. Take a pick!


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 13, 2014)

Antec GX700 -4100,
Antec GX900 -4600.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks,

The CM N500 does looks really nice.

But I'm putting this on hold for now.  I'll first buy a graphics card, If it fits in my existing cabinet, then I don't really need a case anytime soon otherwise I'll have to consider these options.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 17, 2014)

--UPDATE--

I don't need a cabinet for now. My new graphics card fit into my existing cabinet.


----------

